# AccuCraft trucks



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

A few months ago I bought a pair of trucks on ebay made by AccuCraft ,[ note the capital C in the centre] . They are s/steel and brass and beautifully put together. Wheels are opprox 25mm, wheelbase 50mm.
The questions are . Has anyone seen any? if so can I still get any more ,and where.
Ron.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Check Accucraft's web site. They sell parts, and I believe most of their trucks are available separately. http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?categoryID=20 

Later, 

K


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

I did say note the capital "C" in the middle . it is "AccuCraft " Not " Accucraft". these are not anything like Accucraft trucks.


Ron.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Er, Ron...AccuCraft = Accucraft. Same thing. 

As Kevin said, they don't sell all their trucks--is there a part number or something else on yours that would help in identifying them? There are plenty of 1:24 trucks that they made that I am sure aren't sold anymore. 

Robbie


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

It apears I must consume many helpings of humble-pie. My original source [or should that be sauce],of information insisted that it was a different company cashing in on the name. Gentlemen my apologies.



Ron


Now where is the ba-------- so I can kick his a-------.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No worries, Ron. Many of us--especially those of us in 1:20.3--use Aristo-Craft's plastic trucks. (Aristo-Craft and Accucraft are also commonly confused, and I'd bet that may be where your source's confusion stems from). Aristo-Craft's trucks aren't as detailed as Accucraft's trucks, but they have the distinct advantage of being a heck of a lot cheaper--generally around $20/pair (on this side of the globe), plus whatever metal wheels you want to put in them (I use Bachmann's cheap ones at around $10/set of four axles), as opposed to $76 for the Accucraft ones. 










They also roll a bit better. Accucraft's trucks have never had the best reputation for smoothness. 

Of course, we forgive a lot easier around here if you post photos of what you're planning on doing with those trucks.  We're kinda nosey that way.  

Later, 

K


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Accucraft does sell their 1;24 scale trucks. These are very nice trucks, work great on large scale items. I've used them on my 1:20.3 New Mexico logging cars, etc. Completely sprung, hand built out of brass, actually assembled with nuts an bolts, metal wheels and blow the current 1:20.3 truck away as far as performance. Unfortunately, not available at the lower prices. I bought 10 or 12 pairs from San Val in the early 2000s for about $30.00 per pair.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I also use original Delton sprung trucks; look good on all 1:24, 1:22.5 and 1:20.3 I have numerous original Delton trucks available.


----------

